# Thailand visa process



## DeeWee (May 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I have been working in Thailand this past year. I will not continue working while he will. Several people said that his/our employer can change my visa to a "O" visa. Does anyone have more information on this? Thanx!


----------



## bhakta (May 18, 2010)

*Employer does not change Visa*



DeeWee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I have been working in Thailand this past year. I will not continue working while he will. Several people said that his/our employer can change my visa to a "O" visa. Does anyone have more information on this? Thanx!


Dear Dee,

Only the immigration department changes a visa type, and if you husband remains employed at the same place, why would it change? Your being present or not is irrelevant.

Good luck.


----------

